# 05 F150 Center Console Build



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well as the title states this will be a build thread following the build of my center console in my 05 crew cab XLT 4x4. I started out with 2 10" Rockford Fosgates R2D4-10s in an underseat box and ever since I've wanted more, I havent even had them for 4 months! 

Here are some pictures of the current set up that will be getting replaced:


























I've already been told I'm crazy for doing this several times since the idea popped into my head. The plan is a ported center console with 4, yes FOUR RE Audio SRX10-D2. I received the SRX10s today and they are a very beefy well built speaker. I have a friend that has been doing audio work for over 20 years that will be helping me in the construction of the center console. Today we finalized the design and did all the calculations to ensure that we have as close to the 1ft^3 @ 35hz that is optimal for these speakers in a ported enclosure. We should be cutting wood on Thursday evening once I get off work.

Sorry about the poor picture quality, iphone pictures  the rest of the build will be documented with my Nikon.

Here are some pictures of the RE Audio SRX10s

















Look at the size of this magnet!










and of course my truck:


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll be running the subwoofers with a Hifonics Brutus 1200.1D amplifier. 1200 watts RMS @ 1 ohm.










This one won't fit where the rockford amp was installed so it will be going under the backseat. 










Here is the rough shape the console is going to have in cardboard:


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here are a couple more shots of the truck:


















Haven't really planned as far as the components and mids go but I'll have the doors and we are probably going to build some fiberglass pods to attach to the headliner by the back window and kickpanels.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

4' x 8' 3/4" MDF for the build.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

140 views and not even one "YA BIG DUMMY!" must be doing ok so far.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

YA BIG DUMMY!


Haha, j/k man...looking forward to seeing more. Nice Truck!


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

Those RE's look dope.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

sinister-kustoms said:


> YA BIG DUMMY!
> 
> 
> Haha, j/k man...looking forward to seeing more. Nice Truck!


Thanks!



sirsaechao said:


> Those RE's look dope.


I've heard good things about them so I have high expectations, a guy running them told me these things have about 2.5" of excursion


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Been distracted with another project, headlight projector retrofit 










progress will be made soon though.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Update on the headlights 









and my friend Vinny made progress made on the console, still a long way to go


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think ported might be out the door but 4 10s with 1200 watts RMS sealed should still be pretty nice! 

If not I'll have to do one of them blow through boxes in the bed of the truck with 4 15s or something.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

When you said ported I immediately thought about airspace being an issue. I did 4 ARC KS10s in a downfire in a Dodge Mega Cab on 1000w and it sounded killer so you should be pretty happy with your setup.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed and bravo sir for accepting change...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful truck!! Look forward to seeing what direction you decide to move in.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I had been looking into mids and tweeters to compliment the bass and I got a deal on 8 soundstream sme658s so I jumped on it all 8 brand new for $100! If I'm not happy with them It won't be too much of a loss. The plan for those is to run 4 per channel on that 2 channel rockford p400.2 I already have so they'll run at 2ohms with close to 60w rms each.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

And where will these 8 speakers be going?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

chithead said:


> And where will these 8 speakers be going?


going to bite the bullet and try my hand at fiberglass. 4 under the backseat facing forward and either kick panels up front or build door panels. Any suggestions?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lots of progress made yesterday.


----------



## 89BLUE7.3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Definately keeping my eye onthis build!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

ibf150 said:


> Been distracted with another project, headlight projector retrofit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get them from a wrecked Infiniti Q45?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

HondAudio said:


> Did you get them from a wrecked Infiniti Q45?


Nah they want an arm and leg for those! $450ish I bought them on eBay for $200 and the knockoffs are more oriented for custom retrofits so no need to modify the projector itself. Next I'm getting the 5 spot q45 ones to put into the 4 offroad lights. As far as the 8 soundstream sme658s they are going in the headliner.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Soundstreams were delivered today, girl at the shop called me and said I think they sent you double your order there's 8 speakers not 4 haha.


















































Specs on those according to soundstream are max 170w, 8ohm impedance, frequency response 150-10kHz, efficiency 96dB and 2.75" mounting depth.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

what....are you going to do with all that O_O


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

eviling said:


> what....are you going to do with all that O_O


4 Tens in the center console, for the 8 6.5s I'm gonna do a long fiberglass pod down the middle of the headliner alternating the way they face all the way back to the rear window, gonna be different for sure probably a little crazy.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nifty, cant way to see that.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

To be honest with ya'll I have very little audio experience so I'm almost flying blind on this lol the Rockfords in the underseat box were my first "sound system" I've done a little bit of research and that's what I'm going off of. I do like figuring things out though so I'm gonna keep on truckin


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

some more progress, top will be sealed with fiberglass. It has been decided this thing is getting finished as soon as possible, big 3 upgrade wiring runs to be done console finished and headliner pod hopefully all within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Update on the headlights:










they just need LED rings installed the reflectors painted and to be re-sealed


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

One more last one for tonight


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Watching this thread


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone got bit by a large stereo bug haha! Props bro
Love the truck


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

autokraftgt said:


> Someone got bit by a large stereo bug haha! Props bro
> Love the truck


Thanks man, it was either do the stereo or more lift and 38s with 24s. She's already taking awards on looks but I think now that I'm doing up the interior I'll start taking bigger awards top 10 etc. Maybe even take sound trophies who knows. My goal is to make it to SEMA 2013 with the finished product maybe a magazine feature somewhere.


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

Great work so far subscribed. Remember do not forget the most important part of of the center console.... A cupholder! 

Sent using Tap Talk from my Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

nice truck... are you going to fire the subs up or down? With the 8 6.5s, I would not do the over head thing. The reason I say this is because it wil not image right. Pluss from the look of the Soundstreams, I think they are a woofer, and you would need a tweeter to go with them. If it were me, I would use 1 in the kick panel, two in the door, and 1 in the a-pillar or the rear door if you plane on having passengers back there. Then add tweeters to the a=pillars, and maybe the kicks. As far as the center console... nice!!! That will get your bass up front pretty easy now. When I saw this build, it reminded me of the 4 Xtant 10s I had behind the seats IN my Honda del-sol. Yeah, I'll be following this one, keep up the good work.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Yepvegas said:


> Great work so far subscribed. Remember do not forget the most important part of of the center console.... A cupholder!
> 
> Sent using Tap Talk from my Samsung Galaxy S2


I have a cup holder area from a Chevy 1500 that's going to be molded in that area


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

jhmeg2 said:


> nice truck... are you going to fire the subs up or down? With the 8 6.5s, I would not do the over head thing. The reason I say this is because it wil not image right. Pluss from the look of the Soundstreams, I think they are a woofer, and you would need a tweeter to go with them. If it were me, I would use 1 in the kick panel, two in the door, and 1 in the a-pillar or the rear door if you plane on having passengers back there. Then add tweeters to the a=pillars, and maybe the kicks. As far as the center console... nice!!! That will get your bass up front pretty easy now. When I saw this build, it reminded me of the 4 Xtant 10s I had behind the seats IN my Honda del-sol. Yeah, I'll be following this one, keep up the good work.


Wow 4 in a del sol sounds awesome. I went back and forth I the upfire downfire thing and decided to downfire a lot of people told me upfire would sound good outside but not in my ear in the truck. I really didn't want to cut into the dOor Panels but it might have to be done, my sound distributor told me they are full range I might hook two up on my front Chanel's tonight just to make sure


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice truck (I'm from Texas lol)! Those are also some nifty wood working skills and kerfing IIRC...I'm surprised that Soundstream makes a PA style speaker like that, based on the specs and PA style surround...


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

niceguy said:


> Nice truck (I'm from Texas lol)! Those are also some nifty wood working skills and kerfing IIRC...I'm surprised that Soundstream makes a PA style speaker like that, based on the specs and PA style surround...


Thanks man, I keep hearing that concern lol so I'm going to hook a pair up to the two front channels on the amp that's currently pushing my doors


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

Lovin that box. Real creative. I have no clue how the hell you're going to be putting 8 of those soundstreams in though. Just curious, what headunit are you running? And how much power are you going to be supplying to the 6.5's?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

hyundave said:


> Lovin that box. Real creative. I have no clue how the hell you're going to be putting 8 of those soundstreams in though. Just curious, what headunit are you running? And how much power are you going to be supplying to the 6.5's?


I have a pioneer avh4300dvd if I remember correctly, each soundstream will see a little over 60w rms


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's a picture of my head unit









I wish I had these wood working skills I have my friend Vinny I'm working with and learning as we go


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

No progress on the console today but let me show y'all where it all started on march of 2011 








All stock truck 
Did the whole lift with 35s and 17s Thing for a couple months 









Then I finally stepped up to the 22s and 35s as y'all can see I can't leave anything alone so I can't promise this will be my only audio build lol


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

ibf150 said:


> Thanks man, I keep hearing that concern lol so I'm going to hook a pair up to the two front channels on the amp that's currently pushing my doors


Oh, what concern? For my part, I've been really wanting to try PA speakers for the unique sound and high efficiency but have too much other junk. They look like they have the ability to get really loud, really easily...


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

niceguy said:


> Oh, what concern? For my part, I've been really wanting to try PA speakers for the unique sound and high efficiency but have too much other junk. They look like they have the ability to get really loud, really easily...


Well a few people have said oh midbass that's going to be nothing but bass, I figured they are like seleniums or db drives the guy helping me with the box is like those just put out bass no vocals he doubts they'll hit that 10k hz so I'm gonna see but I'm pretty sure they are loud


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm in on this one too, you can stop by my build too. The more the maryer. 

I've often looked at those Soundstreams, they are also branded in other manufactures, I just cant come up with them off the top of my head. I ran 4 of the older Polk DB8's in my CRX back in the day. It was VERY loud and tight but would get pretty low as well. When I was at a show I had to turn all but one on for RTA, and two for SQ all 4 for DB. If I recall correctly it did something in the low 140s. I was really under the impression that those Soundstreams were a midbass driver though. When I saw them in your photo, I thought cool someone can give me a report on how they do in that roll. I would think they would work best ported, then you could really get your sub freq's in the front of the cab by venting out the front.

I also ran 3 Soundstream SPL10's off a Soundstream Continuum, it was STUPID loud and crazy low. A pair was on Ebay not too long ago for next to nothing that were in near perfect shape.

Anyway, I'm really looking forward to how well those 8's play sub freq's. And how well they RTA.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm in on this one too, you can stop by my build too. The more the maryer.
> 
> I've often looked at those Soundstreams, they are also branded in other manufactures, I just cant come up with them off the top of my head. I ran 4 of the older Polk DB8's in my CRX back in the day. It was VERY loud and tight but would get pretty low as well. When I was at a show I had to turn all but one on for RTA, and two for SQ all 4 for DB. If I recall correctly it did something in the low 140s. I was really under the impression that those Soundstreams were a midbass driver though. When I saw them in your photo, I thought cool someone can give me a report on how they do in that roll. I would think they would work best ported, then you could really get your sub freq's in the front of the cab by venting out the front.
> 
> ...


I think precision power is the other brand they are marketed under. I've heard a lot of good stuff about soundstream back in the day but I haven't been able to find any recent reviews on their products, so I figured I'd play guinea pig. I didn't get a chance to hook them up in the truck just to see just got off work and I have to study.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

yupyup, PPI that is it. I went to EBAY and had a look at them. 
I could almost swear I've seen one other maker. It wouldn't 
surprise me.

Yeah I hear ya on the new Soundstream stuff, I haven't heard 
much good from then oh sense the days of "the lil wonder" lets 
you now how long its been sense I've messed with them.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alright I put one on each of my front channels of my 4 channel which puts out 80w rms at 4ohms, these things are loud and crisp without being properly powered, its going to be loud with all 8 at proper power. Even though they look like a bass speaker these things are really crisp you'd think they have a tweeter on them.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry no updates in a while, it has been full steam ahead on the headlights. Should be installing them Saturday.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Some progress made almost time to wrap it


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Put my headlights in over the weekend, still have to finish wiring the halos those suckers have about 1000 wires. Should be wrapping and installing the console in the truck this weekend so it will be ready for Last Resort Show in Jennings Louisiana for the 19th.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice build! Are the subs gonna face down?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

chevyrider96 said:


> Nice build! Are the subs gonna face down?


Thanks, yep downfiring. Sorry about the lack of updates I work full time and go to school full time hoping to get it finished soon I need some bass.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

isnt that light rail illegal? you could really **** sombodys day up with that thing O_O


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

eviling said:


> isnt that light rail illegal? you could really **** sombodys day up with that thing O_O


my 4 lights on the bar? those are offroad use only I'd most certainly cause a wreck if I drove with those on. Just for use when I'm out in the swamp or in our property hunting


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ibf150 said:


> my 4 lights on the bar? those are offroad use only I'd most certainly cause a wreck if I drove with those on. Just for use when I'm out in the swamp or in our property hunting


you would think people would have this common sense but I had a tow truck blind me with a 12 light rack he had on the back, while on the highway at 75 MPH, that was fun. ive also had people with your rails who feel i might of been driving to slow blind me with fog lights and rails like those to "get my attention" or i assume that's what their tinking...they seem surprised when i slam on my break.  some people are just stupid.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

eviling said:


> you would think people would have this common sense but I had a tow truck blind me with a 12 light rack he had on the back, while on the highway at 75 MPH, that was fun. ive also had people with your rails who feel i might of been driving to slow blind me with fog lights and rails like those to "get my attention" or i assume that's what their tinking...they seem surprised when i slam on my break.  some people are just stupid.


Yeah I usually even have the covers on them just been trying to paint them and add a vinyl graphic to them before I put them back on. No updates yet been real busy with school and work


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bottom has been cut just needs to be wrapped now, should be picking up the materials this week.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

As I was carrying the 8 mids to mock up the headliner I realized there's no way they will stay on the roof wayyyy to heavy so another change comes along. Door panels it is, 2 6.5s per door and the front doors will be getting a 1" tweeter between the mids. Keep in mind these pictures are an extremely rough mock up.

















They will of course be angled up. My goal is to texture and paint them to match the original door panel. I want it to look like Ford did it from the factory, as much as I dont want to cut into the factory door panels I'm going to have to. So just like I tell my friends before I get us all into some sort of trouble "You can't be scared all your life!" Forward it is!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Would it not be possible to do this without cutting the panel? Can you not just
make a piece to take place of what you would need to cut and remove the factory
part?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Would it not be possible to do this without cutting the panel? Can you not just
> make a piece to take place of what you would need to cut and remove the factory
> part?


That's what I was hoping to do but that whole bottom pocket looking area is all one piece with the door, I would be removing that section to accommodate the 2 speakers and the very back I'm probably going to get ford logos etched in plexiglass with led lighting behind it. If it comes down to it I've researched and seems like door panels are pretty available in junkyards if I need to replace one


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bought a section of 1/2" mdf to cut all the speaker rings this weekend, wood dowels to aim the speakers and a fresh router bit. This will be my first attempt at fiberglass work so I've been researching all over the internet on the methodology. I figured I'm going to start on the back door panels first, since after looking at it and coming up with a design will be the easier one to do. The factory mounting location will be getting cut away from the rear panels for the glass to be done so once I start there is no going back. I like a challenge so this should be fun, I did my headlights without knowing what I was doing and I think they came out ok now time for my door panels.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice subd


----------



## FuriousYachtsman (Jan 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see this headliner thing.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

So did you power the Soundstream PA speakers? Were they enclosed and if so how did they sound?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed. :thumbsup:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

FuriousYachtsman said:


> Can't wait to see this headliner thing.


No headliner thing anymore, doing door panels.



niceguy said:


> So did you power the Soundstream PA speakers? Were they enclosed and if so how did they sound?


I hooked one to each of the front channels of my 4 channel it puts put 80 watts rms @ 4 ohm they are a 8 ohm speaker so I guess they only really got ~40 watts each they were crisp and a little louder than my kicker ks68s @80watts rms. That was with them just sitting free air.


After thinking about it for a good bit and looking at the factory lines on the door panel I've decided I'm gonna smooth and glass the whole door panel. I'm already having to cut into it might as well go all out. I'd like to make it to sema 2013 with the truck so might as well make it something worth showing. As inspiration I'm using a build truckin magazine covered a couple of years back thing was like $19,000 if y'all are interested in looking at it google 2006 f150 ka-boom.


----------



## Aaron95867 (Nov 8, 2012)

Might have to subscribe to this one!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Aaron95867 said:


> Might have to subscribe to this one!


You just did. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've spent the past couple of days watching Steve Meade's Door panel build on youtube, I think he has like 40 something videos documenting the build of his doors, he makes it seem so easy. I've read every how to thread in the world it seems and I feel confident enough to tackle the project. In my research I found some of the more professional builders recommend avoiding the resin/mat you find at local walmarts autozones and all that so I'm going to a local body/paint supply to pick up some of the good stuff. Tomorrow I'll be cutting rings, and I'll start laying out the rings on the panel in preparation for the cutting.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

You could always find a decent pair of panels from a salvage yard or something to experiment on...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> You just did.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


not eveyrbody has it set to subscribe to every posted topic.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

niceguy said:


> You could always find a decent pair of panels from a salvage yard or something to experiment on...


I thought about that but.... the problem is I'd have to spend $ on them salvage yards aren't that prominent around New Orleans so I'd order from a salvage yard out of state and my mom is gonna kill me if I bring any more "junk" into the house haha


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mike and Jerrys doesn't open on weekends so I couldn't get resin/mat I'm gonna cut the rings tomorrow. On another note I sat down with my friend Vinny today (guy helping me with the console) we went over wiring, amplifiers, amp rack all the little things. Door design has been finalized 4 6.5" Soundstream SME.658 on the front doors with 1 Crescendo FT1 tweeter or 1 Soundstream SST-05. Back doors will be getting 2 8" Soundstream SME.804

We've decided on the amp rack design under the backseat, theft proofing everything and making sure everything will run cool. Which brings me to the Amps originally I had considered running the 8 6.5s on my P400.2 but since the amp rack will be somewhat visible I've decided I'll be getting matching Hifonics amps. 

So the big boy 1200.1D will be running at 1 ohm putting 1200 watts RMS to the 4 10s
As soon as the Rockford Fosgate P400.2 sells I'll be ordering a 4 channel Hifonics A/B amplifier each front channel will be on 4 8 ohm 6.5s @ 2 ohms putting 62.5w RMS per speaker, each back channel will go to 2 4 ohm 8" mids so at 2 ohms they'll see 125w rms each.
1 more Hifonics 2 channel amp will power the tweeters


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ibf150 said:


> Mike and Jerrys doesn't open on weekends so I couldn't get resin/mat I'm gonna cut the rings tomorrow. On another note I sat down with my friend Vinny today (guy helping me with the console) we went over wiring, amplifiers, amp rack all the little things. Door design has been finalized 4 6.5" Soundstream SME.658 on the front doors with 1 Crescendo FT1 tweeter or 1 Soundstream SST-05. Back doors will be getting 2 8" Soundstream SME.804
> 
> We've decided on the amp rack design under the backseat, theft proofing everything and making sure everything will run cool. Which brings me to the Amps originally I had considered running the 8 6.5s on my P400.2 but since the amp rack will be somewhat visible I've decided I'll be getting matching Hifonics amps.
> 
> ...


thats a shame if you lived close id give ya some i have a whole roll of fine mesh sheet and epoxy resin and normal resin gallen jugs XD to cold to Fiberghlass here though...brrrr


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

eviling said:


> thats a shame if you lived close id give ya some i have a whole roll of fine mesh sheet and epoxy resin and normal resin gallen jugs XD to cold to Fiberghlass here though...brrrr


haha appreciate it man, Wednesday is resin day now since I'm off work.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Been busy with Organic Chemistry but my friend Vinny put padding and wrapped the console at some point today. The center console is pretty much ready to go in the truck now. Until then here are some shots I took of the truck:










































































Need to find time to edit them still, going to try and recruit sponsors so I can go to SEMA 2013


----------



## Alaskan_awd (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice truck, what wheels are those?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alaskan_awd said:


> Nice truck, what wheels are those?


Thanks man, they are KMC XD Diesels 22x11 -25mm offset black/machined finish. At one point NOBODY had these things on F150s just big diesel trucks ever since I got them though seems like a craze has started :laugh: I'd love to get a set of American Force wheels though


----------



## Alaskan_awd (Oct 11, 2007)

ibf150 said:


> Thanks man, they are KMC XD Diesels 22x11 -25mm offset black/machined finish. At one point NOBODY had these things on F150s just big diesel trucks ever since I got them though seems like a craze has started :laugh: I'd love to get a set of American Force wheels though


I'm flying down to Salt Lake City on Friday to pick up a 2010 F350 diesel. Looking forward to starting the build on it. I plan on doing a center console but a single 12". I'll be following your build to see how it turns out!


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alaskan_awd said:


> I'm flying down to Salt Lake City on Friday to pick up a 2010 F350 diesel. Looking forward to starting the build on it. I plan on doing a center console but a single 12". I'll be following your build to see how it turns out!


Very nice man, I'm still kinda wishing I got a diesel love those F350s just leveled out on factory wheels and 35" mud terrains. The console should be going in any day now I'm ready to see how it sounds


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

"Hey, how did the 8's sound Jack"


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> "Hey, how did the 8's sound Jack"


Sorry bud I completely forgot about giving you some info on them. I never did hook all 8 up at the same time and I'm waiting on the 4 8" ones to come in for the back doors. I hooked up a single 6.5" to each front channel on my amp they are 8ohms each and my 4 channel puts out 80w RMS at 4ohms per channel so I guess they got about 40w a piece. We were very surprised at how loud clean clear and crisp they are, I clearly didn't have enough power going to them to even get them to distort but I have high expectations for when they all are powered

edit: only thing I don't really care for on the speakers is the speaker grilles with the spider on them.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh I was thinking the photo of the Soundstreams were the 8's that
were going in the front doors. Must have been high when I was reading
that one. 

Yeah, I'm not too big on those grills too. That's easy enought to change
though. The hole pattern for 8's is pretty common.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Oh I was thinking the photo of the Soundstreams were the 8's that
> were going in the front doors. Must have been high when I was reading
> that one.
> 
> ...


I find that people that used soundstream in the 80s and 90s still stick to it and swear by it. They have told me they got some of their bad reputation from the lower end equipment with the gaudy chrome spiders all over the amplifiers that the younger crowds buy due to $ expecting to get Focal quality. I see that everyday with tires people want bf goodrich performance for sunny tire prices and such. But from what I see the reference series and nano series amplifiers and pro audio are excellent. Eventually I might contact soundstream about going to a complete soundstream system.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh no doubt I loved the Ref amps, and speakers from the 90's. The SPL subs
were some of the best I owned. I still wish I had my old Continuum


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Oh no doubt I loved the Ref amps, and speakers from the 90's. The SPL subs
> were some of the best I owned. I still wish I had my old Continuum


The idea of removing the backseat and doing a wall with 8 10s still pops up in my head now and then but Soundstream would have to fund that dream or something because my pockets arent that deep and me being 22 and single my backseat still gets used a lot haha

Kinda like my friend Vinces Tundra: 6 12s on 3.5k RMS all sundown in this video he just recently went to 7k RMS
Pandemonium 2012 - Vince Tundra - YouTube


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Lookin good! Should be SEMA worthy for show when the door panels are done.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Datsubishi said:


> Lookin good! Should be SEMA worthy for show when the door panels are done.


appreciate it bud, there's more lift, bigger tires and some more performance upgrades coming before then as well


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

The center console is foamed, wrapped and ready to go. I'd love to install it today but I have to go into work tonight and sat/sun. Hopefully tomorrow after work I'll have time to do it, I'm anxious to hear this thing.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ibf150 said:


> The center console is foamed, wrapped and ready to go. I'd love to install it today but I have to go into work tonight and sat/sun. Hopefully tomorrow after work I'll have time to do it, I'm anxious to hear this thing.


Pics please before it's installed. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here's a little taste


















Right before it got wrapped, you should see it now. I didn't even take a picture because I knew I wouldnt be able to contain it haha. Monday is probably the day we blow the roof off the truck with this thing It's HEAVY with the woofers in it I'd say well over 200 lbs. With it being sealed we're expecting good loud quality sound so we'll see.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hooked it up tonight started tuning it the speakers still have a long way to break in they are not moving to their full potential yet. Big 3, deadener and alternator are high priorities on the to do list. I wish the Iphone could pick up sound better. Dynamat on the roof is a must you should see the waves going through it 

Pardon the classic song and I swear in person it sounds a lot better I want to see how this thing plays White Girl-USDA

RE Audio srx10 Center Console - YouTube

They are pretty loud as is but I can't wait until they are broken in. We're polyfilling the console before we do final install, I'm surprised how low these subwoofers like to play I think 125 more watts rms a piece and I'll be in heaven!


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Looks great. Makes me want to finally bite the bullet and do a cc box. Couple questions. 
On the first page, the partial complete box has a gap between two pieces of wood on the top, towards the rear. Did you fiberglass that?
Also, how is the console secured to the floor?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

04silverz said:


> Looks great. Makes me want to finally bite the bullet and do a cc box. Couple questions.
> On the first page, the partial complete box has a gap between two pieces of wood on the top, towards the rear. Did you fiberglass that?
> Also, how is the console secured to the floor?


That whole area was fiberglassed on the inside to ensure it is completely sealed, I'm having a local place build me some brackets to secure it but to be honest with you it's pretty much 1 whole 4'x8' sheet of 3/4" MDF that alone is almost 100lbs, 20lbs per sub, and it being wedged between the two bucket seats the dash and the backseat I don't think it's really needed, just peace of mind.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

all you lurkers and not a word? haha hope yall are enjoying the build. Just a little update no pictures though

I ordered some alphadamp deadener since DIYMA is selling it for 50% off today, currently talking to a guy about his 270amp mechman alternator that he really needs to get rid of so hopefully that will be a part of my electrical upgrade.


----------



## 04silverz (May 28, 2008)

Thinking of adding two more idmax to my current one and doing something similar.
Already have two oem consoles laying around. Don't want to add a third to collect dust


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

04silverz said:


> Thinking of adding two more idmax to my current one and doing something similar.
> Already have two oem consoles laying around. Don't want to add a third to collect dust


I was able to sell my factory console the same day I listed it, $250 was no problem since ford wants like $600 for a new one. A lot of people like to go from the bench seat to the two buckets with a console.


----------



## Whiskeyface (May 27, 2012)

ibf150 said:


> That whole area was fiberglassed on the inside to ensure it is completely sealed, I'm having a local place build me some brackets to secure it but to be honest with you it's pretty much 1 whole 4'x8' sheet of 3/4" MDF that alone is almost 100lbs, 20lbs per sub, and it being wedged between the two bucket seats the dash and the backseat I don't think it's really needed, just peace of mind.


you will be so thankful you had brackets made / installed if something awful (theft or worse a bad car accident / rollover) happens. trust me trust me trust me on this. . . . :shudder:


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Whiskeyface said:


> you will be so thankful you had brackets made / installed if something awful (theft or worse a bad car accident / rollover) happens. trust me trust me trust me on this. . . . :shudder:


yeah I agree they are 1/4" cold steel I think the whole floor of the cab will go before the box will move anywhere


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Things are gonna slow down for a little bit until Christmas break, Finals are coming up but after break the whole interior will be coming out to put down deadener. Headliner is getting covered in suede and the dash and door panels will be getting paint to match the truck. 

Similar to my buddy Jakes F150


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

I was going to have a friend do my big 3 upgrade for me but due to time constraints on both sides I ended up buying a quality pre-made kit. For those of you interested in doing a big 3 upgrade and don't want to have to buy the components have to cut and crimp and do all that I have found a guy that makes a kit, he ships it completely ready to go. He has them in different gauges for different applications and best of all he's willing to extend a discount to y'all as long as you mention Ivan sent you his way. You will have to contact him directly his name is Tony, very nice and very helpful his website is CE Auto Electric Supply - Home the prices on the website do not reflect the discount.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ibf150 said:


> I was going to have a friend do my big 3 upgrade for me but due to time constraints on both sides I ended up buying a quality pre-made kit. For those of you interested in doing a big 3 upgrade and don't want to have to buy the components have to cut and crimp and do all that I have found a guy that makes a kit, he ships it completely ready to go. He has them in different gauges for different applications and best of all he's willing to extend a discount to y'all as long as you mention Ivan sent you his way. You will have to contact him directly his name is Tony, very nice and very helpful his website is CE Auto Electric Supply - Home the prices on the website do not reflect the discount.


Cool!
I would suggest that you start a new thread detailing all this so it will be visible to interested DIYMA members that haven't found there way into your console thread. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Cool!
> I would suggest that you start a new thread detailing all this so it will be visible to interested DIYMA members that haven't found there way into your console thread.
> 
> 
> ...


Good Idea man I'll do that, living in an apartment working 40 hours a week and going to college full time much easier to drop the cash than to go out piece it all together and buy tools I'll use once and put away forever


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

awesome build. i'll be using yours as inspiration for my tahoe console project


----------



## caraudiofabrication (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice build!


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the finished console.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

stylngle2003 said:


> awesome build. i'll be using yours as inspiration for my tahoe console project





caraudiofabrication said:


> Nice build!





Jon225 said:


> Looking forward to seeing the finished console.


Appreciate it yall! 

No audio updates today but I made it onto the cover of the Showstopperz.net - Custom Rides, Sexy Ladies, Complete Coverage! calendar they are for sale on the website if you want to pick up a copy.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well UPS stopped by today and dropped off a few things

CNC Machined Speakers rings for my door panels, screw paying $230 in town. $50 dollars custom cut to perfection to my specs all 8 rings Gotta get my 8" drivers for the back doors to get specs before I have those cut.


























Big 3 Upgrade Kit with inline fuse from CE Auto Electric Supply, I will be running a 125amp fuse for now and got a 300amp fuse for when I install my high output alternator. Excellent kit top notch, comes with all the hardware, detailed instructions, ends are properly clamped and not hammered on like some local audio shops . Really happy with the quality of the kit. :thumbup:


















Deadener should be here tomorrow.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

alright finals are done, semester is over back to work it is. The previous wrap job has been scrapped, it was too plain and the charcoal vinyl didn't transition to the floor carpet so well so Vinny came up with this idea to liven it up.



















Top will be grey vinyl, trim pieces will be black vinyl and the lower part bellow the trip piece will be carpet that matches the floor carpet.

One more trim piece will be cut for the top of the console to ensure it all looks flush with the dash.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks to the power of the packing peanut and it's ability to give us a clear understanding of the space we are working with instead of our rough calculations we have gone ported! Thanks to WinsISD we came to a 10.75" vent would tune it to 35hz

I gotta say Vinny is the man what a good builder he is and I'm really glad I have the opportunity to learn from somebody that has been doing this longer than I have been around!

Let me shut up and bring the pictures:


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Couple shots from the other day 


DSC_0114 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0112 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0108 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0107 by ibf150, on Flickr


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

I found a door panel build on SMD in a truck like mine I'll be using his build as a guide on my door panel journey.










Tomorrow I'll begin cutting.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Still need to finish tuning it and I need to let the subs break in. Bass knob was at 75% radio at 35/40 I'll have to get more videos tomorrow in a horizontal way so that it will be full screen. I didn't even think about it but for a lot of the videos I was sitting in the backseat next to the port so they don't sound as good. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tv3Em3mphs&feature=player_detailpage


I'm really happy with it so far, but Vinny knows me too well. He already asked me when I'll be walling the truck.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

can i ask where you ordered the NC'd speaker rings from?


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> can i ask where you ordered the NC'd speaker rings from?


Got them from a guy on ebay his username is avpriority he has generic listings for speakers rings but if you message him and send your desired specs he can cut them. I also believe he has a lot of speakers specs in the machine already at least he had my soundstreams.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't been on here in a while I just want to report that I'm extremely happy with the output and SQ that the RE Audio are putting out. A lot of people don't like to listen to it over 20/40 as they find it uncomfortable but me and my bass-head friends enjoy it a lot.

Exhaust parts are starting to come in now, need to drop these off to get ceramic coated:


























waiting on high flow cats, X pipe and borla mufflers. Doing a true dual set up dumped behind the axle.

Door panel project is a must as my current Kicker 6x8s on 80w RMS are not able to keep up with the bass. I was going to buy an extra set to work on so that I could have panels in the truck but I've come to terms IF I ever do sell the truck it's going as built to its new home so I'll measure 50 times and cut once.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Had to order 4 way stretch vinyl to cover the trim piece due to the curve on the back giving us some trouble. 



















Exhaust parts still coming in










Started working on the doors today, pictures coming soon only took one with my phone the rest are on my nikon.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well been busy as hell with school and work so haven't updated in a while. Just had to dump $5700 into the truck in the past couple of weeks. Full rebuild on the front end with all new parts down to the brake lines and a built 600hp capable transmission since I picked up a block to build up.

The build is going to expand with 2 18s in a 4th order blow trough. Some truck porn for now:


DSC_0162 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0161 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0152 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0151 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0150 by ibf150, on Flickr


DSC_0147 by ibf150, on Flickr


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice truck all the way around.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice!! I want to know what kind of engine build plans you have.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Kellyo77 said:


> Nice!! I want to know what kind of engine build plans you have.


Gonna get a little ignorant with it, transmission is good for a little over 600hp. Block bored .30 over to a 335. I was gonna do 4v heads but it will be much easier and cheaper to do cams and forced induction on the 3v heads. Forged internals, valve job, port polish and matched intake, cams with springs, turbo etc. Slow build because of $


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Did a little work on the doors today.... a lot of trial and error. Finally found a layout that clears everything with plenty of space for layers of fiberglass and body filler.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Got fleece that matches the panel in case I don't get to finish body work and such, I don't wanna be the guy with the barney fleece under all the resin because it was the cheapest at the store haha.\











Passenger side mirrored off the drivers side





























please excuse the mud on the panels lol, still havent had a chance to clean them. Hopefully I'll be almost done with them by Sunday.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a little bit done today..... waiting until Monday to do the resin










My dad helping out.... He asks me what I'm doing sees it and goes oh boy your mom is gonna kill you, immediately starts helping me haha.


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well some updates. Picked up a light bar sponsor 










50" across the roof, 30" in the bumper. 

I've been thinking about powder coating the bumpers for some time now and my buddy suggested I plasti dip them to see how they would look. Needless to say the bumpers will be getting powder coated in black. 










Doors, finished glassing just need to do body work now.





































Speakers installed 




























Just need to fix some imperfections and do body work and they'll be ready to be finished.


----------



## phxdemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Sooo much SPL!


----------



## jeeptian (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice car


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

phxdemon said:


> Sooo much SPL!


Thank you  probably a wall coming soon



jeeptian said:


> Nice car


Appreciate it


----------



## ibf150 (Aug 16, 2012)

Little update:

Been doing a little tinkering with the other toy lately 1968 Mercedes Benz 280sl, it's a shame it has been sitting on the car trailer for about a year untouched










Passenger side getting there:


















Today was a big delivery day  This 4 channel amp is a little monster! 

225w RMS x4 @ 2ohms 450w RMS bridged at 4ohms, conservatively rated I hope.


























Sky High Car Audio Wire of course and Off road LED bars, 2 30" and a 20"


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

ibf150 said:


> Little update:
> 
> Passenger side getting there:


If you find yourself doing more glass work, might want to try Lycra, for your base wrap. It staples down far smoother and it's less bulky (doesn't bunch up like fleece can).


----------



## bahlgren342 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice truck man. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Yepvegas (Sep 23, 2009)

Due to your popularity your pics are not showing up

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

